# Mark Levin’s ‘Odd’ Observation On First Lady’s ‘Single Mother’ Comment: ‘Why Are These Two Apart So



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Mark Levin's 'Odd' Observation On First Lady's 'Single Mother' Comment: 'Why Are These Two Apart So Often?'*



After First Lady *Michelle Obama* accidentally referred to herself as a "busy single mother," talk radio host *Mark Levin* found himself noticing some "odd" things about the first family. Namely that President Obama appears to spend a lot of time away from his family, even when he doesn't necessarily have to. Why, Levin asked, "are these two apart so often"?
"Speaking about the work/home life balance, the first lady said, "Believe me, as a busy single mother - or, I shouldn't say, 'single.' As a busy mother." Quickly catching her slip-up, she clarified, "Sometimes when you've got the husband who's president it can feel a little single, but he's there."
"Who are these people?" Levin asked. "They vacation separately &#8230; not only have they been vacationing separately, but he goes to that golf course - that's five hours, he's not with this wife and kids. He goes to that basketball game, he's not with his wife and kids. He's by himself a lot - when he's not working, when he's playing."

http://www.mediaite.com/online/mark...her-comment-why-are-these-two-apart-so-often/


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

So is it possible that those two are pretty much together because of his presidency? Didn't I hear someplace that a while before he was elected, those two were thinking of splitting up? Not that I give a fuck, mind you, but it certainly would not be too far fetched that his reelection is simply delaying Michelle's ability to move on? Eh, whatever. I don't care. He lied about plenty already. So what's another lie?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Or they could be apart because First Lady Fat Ass likes to vacay on the public dime


----------

